# two pike questions



## BassMaster15 (Jun 6, 2005)

how do you fish for pike and how deep do u uasually fish i just want to know and have u had better luck in 8 feet or shallower or 9 feet or deeper? :splat:


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

I fish the edge of weedlines where it drops into deeper water say from a 4' deep weed line that drops to 10-15 feet. you can troll this depth with rattle traps or crank baits or cast over the weedline with a spinner bait and let it drop when you get to the weed line into deeper water.

Shallow bays are also good this time of year before the weeds get too thick to effectivly do any fishing in them. If you do the shallow bays it's fun to use jerk baits such as a sewick. That can really trigger some strikes from bigger fish.


----------



## BassMaster15 (Jun 6, 2005)

thx for the tips i will be sure to try them!


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Depends on when your fishing too,in cooler climates the pike are around the shore area's,when it gets hot they run deep,,,,,


----------



## Lycanthrope (Mar 13, 2006)

If you can find a lake with incomming water that can hold pike, In the spring look for warmer water flowing into the lake, in the summer if you can find water that is cooler than the lake pike will hold there also, even if it is just a few degrees cooler than the regular lake water. I guess pike preffer water in the 50 degree range, or so I have heard.


----------

